# what to wear to an interview



## phia albanese (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a job interview tommorow that requires a lift test , I'm curious on what to wear I want to impress but I don't want to not be able to perform the lift test like if I go in heels I won't be able to so any suggestions would help , I'd love to get this job .


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 17, 2015)

Bring a change of clothes for the interview. Dress appropriately for the physical test.


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 17, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Bring a change of clothes for the interview. Dress appropriately for the physical test.


Okay thank you


----------



## jw213 (Aug 18, 2015)

Just dress business professional, and bring your resume also. Just have a change of cloths in your car if they are gonna do the lift test that same day. For me they did the lift test after my written,patient assessment exam,and interview so had to come back after all of that. So kinda surprised they are gonna do it on that same day. Congrats on the interview though real happy for you what company are u going to interview for?


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 18, 2015)

jw213 said:


> Just dress business professional, and bring your resume also. Just have a change of cloths in your car if they are gonna do the lift test that same day. For me they did the lift test after my written,patient assessment exam,and interview so had to come back after all of that. So kinda surprised they are gonna do it on that same day. Congrats on the interview though real happy for you what company are u going to interview for?


Okay will do , they said they were but we will see since I have to take a thomas guide test , and a skills test as well . Thank you! I have it with firstmed in sun valley they are a 911 company with long beach fire so I'm super stoked about it !


----------



## jw213 (Aug 18, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> Okay will do , they said they were but we will see since I have to take a thomas guide test , and a skills test as well . Thank you! I have it with firstmed in sun valley they are a 911 company with long beach fire so I'm super stoked about it !


Nice I hear good things about them so, and you're gonna be working 911 calls so congrats on the interview. But pay scale wise I hear that working 911 calls are not that good, but iono maybe it will be good, but I know the experience you will get it gonna be amazing so congrats on getting the interview. I'm sure you'll do fine just relax, just be yourself, and you'll be fine . If you want some more info about working the So Cal area I started a thread about working in So Cal so check it out if you want some advice and prospective from other people.Good luck and keep us posted on how it went.  http://emtlife.com/threads/best-ambulance-company-to-work-for-in-so-cal.41991/


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> firstmed in sun valley they are a 911 company with long beach fire





> Our *non-emergency* ambulance operation currently responds to thousands of requests for service every year with a fleet of 35 safe, convenient and comfortable ambulances. We are also proud to offer *special event medical* *standby* services and EMS related courses and community education.
> https://firstmedambulance.com


I hate to be the poster to burst your bubble, but FistMed isn't a primary 911 responder...not sure where you got the Ling Beach part, since a cursory check of FirstMed's website says nothing of that sort, only that they do national level disaster support after being activated by FEMA....so don't get burned out expecting to do 911 calls all day long and instead find yourself doing hospital discharges, doctors appointments, dialysis, etc calls instead. In fact, IFT companies, IMO are great place to learn general ambulance operations, interacting with real patients, touching them, assessing them, doing vitals (it's one thing in class to check the BP of your 20 year old classmate calmly sitting next to you, completely different on 90 year old grandma in the back of an ambulance filled with road noise bouncing down the 405...) reading/writing reports, interacting with nurses and all other health care providers at multiple levels in and out of the hospital.....etc etc

So to get my derailment back on track, unless they specified itherwose, Business Casual for the interview with a change of gym type clothes for the lift test (I once showed up in a suit and tie for an interview, got surprised by the, "ok, we're gonna do the lift test right now" and took off my coat and tie and still passed it without ripping my suit pants lol)


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> I hate to be the poster to burst your bubble, but FistMed isn't a primary 911 responder...not sure where you got the Ling Beach part, since a cursory check of FirstMed's website says nothing of that sort, only that they do national level disaster support after being activated by FEMA....so don't get burned out expecting to do 911 calls all day long and instead find yourself doing hospital discharges, doctors appointments, dialysis, etc calls instead. In fact, IFT companies, IMO are great place to learn general ambulance operations, interacting with real patients, touching them, assessing them, doing vitals (it's one thing in class to check the BP of your 20 year old classmate calmly sitting next to you, completely different on 90 year old grandma in the back of an ambulance filled with road noise bouncing down the 405...) reading/writing reports, interacting with nurses and all other health care providers at multiple levels in and out of the hospital.....etc etc
> 
> So to get my derailment back on track, unless they specified itherwose, Business Casual for the interview with a change of gym type clothes for the lift test (I once showed up in a suit and tie for an interview, got surprised by the, "ok, we're gonna do the lift test right now" and took off my coat and tie and still passed it without ripping my suit pants lol)


The manager I talked to stated they did 911 and hardly any Ift if at all any with long beach fire . I have Ift experience already but I'm trying to get my 911 experience for a paramedic program I want to go to . I was thinking a blazer and slacks I'm dreading wearing it in this 90 degree weather but have no choice since I have a full sleeve to cover .


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2015)

Hmm...considering Long Beach Fire already has like 8 paramedic ambulances and 5 EMT BLS ambulances, somehow I doubt that a company whose county license application is still "pending" is doing a whole lot of primary 911 in Long Beach...


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 18, 2015)

phia albanese said:


> The manager I talked to stated they did 911 and hardly any Ift if at all any with long beach fire .



Like Jim has said, Long Beach fire staffs their own ambulances. Maybe he was talking about 911 back up?


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe and I misunderstood I'll ask about it again tommorow when i go I'm for the interview .


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2015)

If you want 911 near Long Beach specifically, I've heard both Care and McCormick are hiring, and AMR Santa Clarita Valley I don't think is very far from Sun Valley...


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 18, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> If you want 911 near Long Beach specifically, I've heard both Care and McCormick are hiring, and AMR Santa Clarita Valley I don't think is very far from Sun Valley...


Ive applied to both care and Mccormick I had someone tell me Mccormick was a sexist company towards females but I have yet to recieve a call back from both yet. Sun valley is far for me but they said only the pre hiring testing takes place there and they would put me in there longbeach station


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jim is spot on.

I don't want to pop your balloon. FirstMed may be on the back up 911 list for Long Beach, but it'll take a long time for LB to get to them. They'd have to get through Care, McCormick, Medcoast, other(?) before getting to FirstMed.

Any new EMTs reading this pay attention. Don't let these screwy IFT companies lure you in with promises of 911. They prey upon your naivety of the business. They know no one takes a basic course with dreams of driving the dialysis wagon and will whisper sweet nothings in your ear to get you in their seat.  If they're not part of the four LA 911 providers, your chances of actually doing 911 is slim.

I worked for a company who did back up for Huntington, Newport, and Santa Ana. Spent many hours posting in city areas. Never ran a single call.

McCormick is really hard to get into. Apply at Care and Schaefer. Consider Bowers. They may not have 911 contracts, but who knows what'll happen after the merger and at least they're a reputable company.

Come 2016 EOA bids, it'll be the two giants against each other. AMR vs. Care/Falck in a winner takes all losers get backup battle to financial death.

Also, slacks and a polo should be fine for the interview.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 18, 2015)

Also to add to Mufasa's post, you may/ will be working BLS until a 911 spot opens up.


----------



## phia albanese (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks guys I got the job .


----------



## Mc91emt (Sep 19, 2015)

Firstmed long beach does a lot of psyc the crews their are awsome and the supervisor is chill t


----------

